# Rod Recommendation



## Finatic31

Just picked up 2 new Accurate Sr-50 Twin Spins for YFT fishing (poppers)
Any suggestions on a decent rod to pair with them that wont break the bank?


----------



## photofishin

Shimano Terez or this one. https://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/products/shimano-tcurve-gt-special-rod-popper-fishing-rod.html

I have the Terez and it handled 100lb tuna just fine. I will say that trying to do standup on a 100lb tuna with an 8ft rod of any type will put a hurting on you, especially with spinning gear.


----------



## 40marlin

OTI Tuna Sniper 2 (TS2) will do great! Get the 8 ft rod in the 40-60 lbs class. Cannot go wrong pairing it with those reels for throwing poppers at Yellowfin. OTI makes a great rod and you cannot go wrong.


----------



## Cudkilla

Try these out: https://cudakilla.com/prohunter-mafia-black-offshore-popping-rods.html
The 80XH should be perfect.


----------



## elfridaauston87

Found Dear or still looking?


----------



## sea hunt 202

nice


----------



## hog

Get one of these hand made....... 
Awesome Popping rods for tuna :fish:

I just made a vertical jigging rod I cant wait to try out..

Rainshadow Tuna popping rods


----------



## semipro

Black Devil 200,Ripple fisher,Trasher,Saltywater race point200,Hots Gipang
high hand rods,check 360 tuna


----------



## msholt02

hog said:


> Get one of these hand made.......
> 
> Awesome Popping rods for tuna :fish:
> 
> I just made a vertical jigging rod I cant wait to try out..
> 
> Rainshadow Tuna popping rods


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Benny ReelGame

Finatic31 said:


> Just picked up 2 new Accurate Sr-50 Twin Spins for YFT fishing (poppers)
> 
> Any suggestions on a decent rod to pair with them that wont break the bank?


Shimano Game Type J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

